# Vas-y, ne te gêne pas surtout !



## Halgoo

Salut à toi, honorable assemblée !

J’aimerais avoir la traduction en italien d’une petite phrase. 
Non pas littéralement, mais uniquement pour le sens, donc l'intention.

Le contexte :
Une adulte interpelle sur un ton fâché un adolescent qui vient de se montrer très sans-gêne.
Du coup, elle lui lance :
« Vas-y, ne te gêne pas surtout ! »

Il s’agit bien sûr d’une antiphrase, en disant ça, cette dame signifie à ce garçon qu’il n’aurait vraiment pas dû se comporter comme il vient de le faire.  

C'est l'équivalent de "T'es pas gêné, toi !" qu'on dirait à quelqu'un pour lui reprocher son sans-gêne. 
Sauf que dans ce cas-ci, ce n'est justement pas une antiphrase, alors que dans ma première phrase, oui.

Merci d’avance,
Hal.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mi raccomando, sempre sfacciato!


----------



## Halgoo

Grazie Pietruzzo.


----------



## Maricris1

"Ma fai pure con comodo!"


----------



## Halgoo

Merci Maricris, ça a l'air de bien correspondre à l'idée.
Par exemple, en français, il y a l'antiphrase : "Fais à ton aise !" qui est presque synonyme.
Hal.


----------



## DogeBabel

Ma guarda un po', mi raccomando non farti nessun problema (o nessuna "remora", si on préfère un adjectif plus sophistiqué...ou faisant moins langage de rue)


----------



## Halgoo

Merci DogeBabel, il me semble que ça correspond également très bien à l'intention.


----------

